
Ask HN: How can I learn to present my data effectively? - zamazingo
I am a data analyst and suffer from producing overly-complicated data visualizations and presentations[1].<p>Topics: criminal justice<p>Software: [R, ggplot2], [python 3, pandas]<p>Are there any online courses or Washington DC Metro Area in-person classes that could teach me how to prepare [for] effective data presentations?<p>[1] PowerPoint :(
======
itamarst
Read Tufte's books. Huge amount of good advice for presenting complex data.

